
Wireless Charging Is a Disaster Waiting to Happen - atlasunshrugged
https://onezero.medium.com/wireless-charging-is-a-disaster-waiting-to-happen-48afdde70ed9
======
programatico
I don't know!? I have a Nokia9 PureWiev and an Anker wireless charger with two
coils. I used Nokia original charger which came with phone and connected it
with Anker. On my surprise on my phone screen showed "wireless fast charging"
all the way to 100% full battery. It looks like that on wireless is quick
charging whole time. Please take this with a grain of salt, because I don't
know if this is a bug or a feature. Nokia charger is QC 3.0.

